# What can I do for topend



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

So originally what led me to this site was questions about a buddy's arctic cat. Somebody mentioned Airdam'd clutching. :bigeyes:

So after looking at what they can do to a Can-Am and an Arctic Cat it makes me wonder what I can do to my PoPo to get some more top end out it.

05 500 HO
Dalton Clutch Kit
27 Skinny/Wide Zillas.
K/N Airfilter

I lost 3-5mph when I added the Dalton Kit but man the backshifting was 200% better.

Any suggestions out there.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Your goin to loose top end with mud tires that's bigger than stock, clutch kits help but wont gain you any top end at least on mine it didn't


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

///Airdam is the best way to go.The primary and one way bearing are milled down to let the belt ride lower and give you a lower gear so to speak. The secondary is set up to increase top end . With this set up you get the best of both worlds. Put it on my XMR more low end tork and low went from 54 to 62mph. Havent been anywhere I can open up high gear yet. They used to be canam only . Now doing polaris and I think I saw AC need to ask them.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I went ahead and sent an email we'll see what I get back.

Apparently there isnt much a person can do seeiongs how I havent got another response yet?


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Has anybody put a web cam in their machine? Worth the money?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would like to remind everyone links and contact info are not allowed for companies that arnt sponsors. Follow all rules.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I would like to remind everyone links and contact info are not allowed for companies that arnt sponsors. Follow all rules.


Did I miss a response or what prompted this? If I did someone please send me a message with it...Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone posting it is what prompted it so yeah, obviously you missed it. 

also, you should do more research before you buy anything from Airdam. Talk to bootlegger. I'm not going to openly trash someone in the thread but, If you want my opinion PM me and I'll give it. But you definitely need to talk to Bootlegger before buying anything from them.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

airdam doesnt do kawi or polaris


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

montecarlo said:


> airdam doesnt do kawi or polaris


I emailed them, he's going to start doing polaris this early summer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I think I'd find someone else.... QSC (Quad Shop Customs) is suppose to be good with Polaris'


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ I think I'd find someone else.... QSC (Quad Shop Customs) is suppose to be good with Polaris'


 where are they located and do they machine the clutches? Pm me whats up with airdam.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not sure what all they do but Bootlegger speaks very highly of them (QSC)

I was trying to get them on here as a sponsor but lost touch with the owner.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I sent a few emails back and forth with QSC. I told them what I had for a machine and what I wanted it to do...Then they told me I had to buy thier clutch kit. I told them I had a Dalton in it already and was happy with it...They told me to buy thier clutch kit again...I told them I wasnt buying another clutch kit and I wanted the clutches machined like Airdam'd does to A/C and CanAms and then I never got another response.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

bowhuntr said:


> I sent a few emails back and forth with QSC. I told them what I had for a machine and what I wanted it to do...Then they told me I had to buy thier clutch kit. I told them I had a Dalton in it already and was happy with it...They told me to buy thier clutch kit again...I told them I wasnt buying another clutch kit and I wanted the clutches machined like Airdam'd does to A/C and CanAms and then I never got another response.


 hmm i was thinking of getting the gf 500 done and it already has a clutch kit. i might ve been interested but it looks like their not. Let me know if they get back to ya


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm. That isnt very good customer service is it.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

So I went back and read the last response they sent me, which was the second time they told me I should buy their clutch kit. Last thing they put was "call us with anymore questions".

I wasnt overly impressed. Not to the point that I wouldnt do business with them but they definatly tried to "sell" me their clutch kit. I dont blame them for that. Maybe they just figured I was yanking their chain and I wasnt going to spend any money with them?

I told them I wanted as much low end power for wheelies and just pulling power and some more top end speed outta my machine via clutching it anyway. When I asked about working the clutches they asked what exactly I wanted them to do...If I knew what I wanted them to do I would take the clutch to my local machinist and have them do it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If your looking for qsc kits let me know I'm a dealer for them. I'm gonna be puttin one in my ranger here pretty soon. I'm gonna do some research to see if I can get some machining done to the clutch but I know airdam won't be on the list to contact


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

he has a kit already, he is looking for machining


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I realize that. The looking for kit was to another user.


----------

